# Mozilla und Java

## easy2k

Mozilla 1.1 zeigt mir ein kein Java.

Wenn ich es in einer konsole starte gibt er keine Fehlermeldung aus.

Also scheint alles ok zu sein.

Allerding will er bei Applets immer das Java 2 Plugin runterladen.

Mozilla Mail sagt vollgendes

```

LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /opt/sun-jdk-1.3.1.04/jre/plugin/i386/ns600/libjavaplugin_oji.so [/opt/sun-jdk-1.3.1.04/jre/plugin/i386/ns600/libjavaplugin_oji.so: undefined symbol: __vt_17nsGetServiceByCID]

```

keine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte.

Acrobat, RealPlayer und Flash gehen wunderbar.

undefined

----------

## Beforegod

Scheint so als ob du Gcc 3.x verwendest.

Falls ja musst Du das JAVA Plugin selbst kompilieren.

Eine (leider) englische Anleitung findest Du hier :

http://hints.linuxfromscratch.org/hints/javafromscratch.txt

----------

## Dimitri

Oder aber Du nimmst du vorkompilierte Version von mozilla.org (wie ich)

Dim

----------

## Beforegod

@Dimitir:

Welche vorkompilierte Version?

Kannst du einen Link posten?

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

die ganz normalen Versionen von mozilla.org http://mozilla.org/releases/

Die hab ich dann bei mir ins Home Verzeichnis installiert, Symlinks zu Java und Flash Fertig.

Dim

PS: Ruhig mal 1.2 alpha ausprobieren. Hab ich seit dem Release laufen und hatte noch nie Probleme damit.

Allerdings würde mich interessieren, warum mozilla soviele Probleme hat, wenn er das Profil einer Vorgängerversion verwenden muss.

----------

## Beforegod

@Dimitri :

Welchen GCC verwendest Du?

Die Vorkompilierten Versionen beruhen ja alle auf den gcc 2.95.3 und von daher (wenn man einen optmierten haben möchte) uninteressant..

----------

## Dimitri

Ich hab den 3.1 Allerdings ist höchstens der Start von mozilla 1-2 Sekunden langsamer. Ansonsten hab ich keine Unterschiede festgestellt.

----------

## easy2k

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten.

Ich werde mir also erstmal den "normalen mozzi" holen.

Wenn ich wieder etwas mehr Zeit habe beschäftige ich mich dann mal mit dem selberkompilieren von Java.

Gruß easy

----------

## DocSilly

Es gibt auch ein deutsches howto > http://lfsforum.org/howtos/read.php?howto=7

Das ist ausserdem ein wenig aktueller weil z.B. auf das Problem mit cpio hingewiesen wird. Das gelinkte englische howto ist auch nicht die aktuellste Version, diese befindet sich unter > http://www.geocities.com/tush/lfs/javafromscratch.txt und geht auch aufs cpio Problem ein.

Ich habs kompiliert bekommen und Mozilla sieht das plugin aber noch stirbt Mozilla wenn ich Javaseiten aufrufe ... werds halt nochmal probieren muessen.

----------

## LinuxDocc

Ich habe auch ein prob mit java unf Mozilla. Bei mir funktioniert einsich das java (gentoo1.4 gcc3.2) , also java programme wie serachtool und so laufen... mein problem die einbindung in den mozilla. 

Habe das blackdown am laufen und unter  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins das javaplugin_oji.so. Aber wenn ich auf Mozilla help/About Plugins gehe, erscheit einfach nicht das java plugin. Ich verstehe einfach nicht warum, habe es auch schon mal auf ~/.mozilla/plugins gelinkt, aber da tut sich genauso wenig. Habe crossover am laufen, und die plugs werden mir alle angezeigt... 

Kann mir da jamand sagen, warum mir da die Java Plugs nicht angezeigt werden? 

LinuxDoc

----------

## ajordan

Starte mal den Mozilla mit 'mozilla -d' dann solltest du die Fehlermeldung sehen, die dir sagen will, das die blackdown-java-version (leider) nach wie vor nicht gcc3.x compiled ist: damit kommt Mozzi leider nicht klar.

Alex

----------

